# Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2011)

*Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern


----------



## Xel'Naga (5. Oktober 2011)

*Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

Da haben sie wohl einen oder zwei Cent an der falschen stelle eingespart.


----------



## GxGamer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

Was hat eine Kreditkartennummer mit einem Austausch zu tun?
Wäre da eine Rechnung/Quittung/Anschrift nicht effektiver?


----------



## DannyL (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*



Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Da haben sie wohl einen oder zwei Cent an der falschen stelle eingespart.


 
Willkommen in der Marktwirtschaft. Gewinnmaximierung geht auch immer mit einer Kostenreduzierung einher. Wenn der Markt keine höheren Preise zulässt, muss halt gespart werden. Ist bei den Autos so, wie auch in der Lebensmittelindustrie. Hier ist keiner besser.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

Was intel kann kann corsair halt auch.und der rest machts genau so gut.Das hört sich nicht nach spahren sondern nach nem bug an,sowas passiert.


----------



## Bulldogge (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

habe einen aus der besagten Serie... Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung habe ich nicht... aber meine Pumpe macht so nen unregelmässiges fiepen... ähnlich einer Mücke... also nimm ich doch gerne den Umtausch vor

die Kreditkartennummer etc braucht man wohl nur angeben wenn man zuerst den Ersatz zuhause haben will und dann den alten zurückschicken will


----------



## Torsley (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

hmm meine h100 ist gestern abgekommen. jetzt gerade beim nachgucken muss ich leider feststellen das ich die besagte nummer habe. ihr hättet ja mal den forenbeitrag von ram guy verlinken können wo er die sache erklärt. :O


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

trotz der integrierten lüftersteuerung find ich die regelung über das mainboard besser.
da kann ich alles nach meinen wünschen einstellen/überwachen. 
zwar gibts dafür auch den corsair-link, den gibts aber auch nicht gratis.


----------



## Torsley (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

na mal sehen. ich hab ja erst morgen zeit alles zusammen zu basteln. dann werde ich ja sehen ob es funktioniert.


----------



## L3stat (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

Soviel zur Qualität der Kompaktkühlung.


----------



## Momo77 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute ich hab nen h100 der funkt super glück gehabt  ich hab ne andere Nummer pfffffff


----------



## Rico Dredd (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

Glückwunsch,
würde mich aber auch sehr ärgern, wenn ich mir extra eine Komplettkühlung kaufen würde um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, und dann trotzdem Probleme bekomme. Wobei man für eine Wasserkühlung eigentlich kein Raketenwissenschaftler sein muss.


----------



## Baer.nap (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*



Rico Dredd schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,
> würde mich aber auch sehr ärgern, wenn ich mir extra eine Komplettkühlung kaufen würde um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, und dann trotzdem Probleme bekomme. Wobei man für eine Wasserkühlung eigentlich kein Raketenwissenschaftler sein muss.



Also ich fühl mich mit einer selbstgebauten um einiges sicherer


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

das eine kleine serie einen defekt hat ist aber auch bei selbstbau waküs nichts neues oder nicht existentes. gibt genug pumpen, oder kühlkörper, radiatoren die auch da den geist aufgeben. und in anbetracht der anzahl der verbauten teile dürfte die chance sogar etwas höher liegen als bei einer komplett wakü. auch sind garantie abwicklungen mit selbstbau wakü wenn überhaupt auf kulanz basis, also mehr glück als alles andere.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

Es gab, iirc, seitdem ich mich mit Wasserkühlungen beschäftige, einen einzigen Radiator mit grundlegenden Problemen (ein Nischenprodukt), einen Kühler und dann kürzlich die Sache mit EK (die ich weiterhin als "change user" werte). Dazu könnte man noch zwei GPU-Komplett-Baureihen mit Kompatibilitätsproblemen nehmen, das wars aber eigentlich schon. Mir wäre kein einzige Fall von Pumpen bekannt, bei denen eine spätere Charge Probleme aufwiese (natürlich gibt es welche, die allgemein schlecht sind - selbst schuld, wer etwas nicht bewährtes kauft)
Und auf Kulanz musst du da selten etwas machen. Wenn kein äußerer Schaden vorliegt (das sollte man wohl gleich nach Erhalt reklamieren, wie immer), gibt es recht wenig, was klar an dir liegen kann.

Hauptvorteil einer Selstbau-Wakü ist jedenfalls, dass man überhaupt auf bewährte Komponenten zurückgreifen kann. Kauf doch mal eine 240er Komplett-Wakü mit einer Pumpe (gemeinhin ja das einzig wirklich problematische Bauteil), von der zwei Jahre positive Betriebserfahrung vorliegen...


----------



## Xel'Naga (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

 Gut das unsere Beta Tester aus NordAmerika und Asien diesen Defekt haben und wir nicht 
Meistens lohnt es sich in der Technologischen Schlange nicht ganz vorne zu sein


----------



## Ratty0815 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair warnt vor defekten H100-Kühlern*

Seit heute im Einsatz!
Natürlich hatte ich gleich mal geschaut welche Seriennummer mir zugetragen wurde.
Und bäääm Nummer 11359403 steht da bei mir.
Ok das Update gelesen und mir nichts Gedacht, doch nochmal Glück gehabt.
Tja nun muss ich aber sagen, dem ist leider nicht so. 
Bei mir habe ich umgehend Festgestellt das die Lüfter (4x Enermax Cluster PWM 500-1200 RPM) nur auf Vollgas liefen.
Aber kein Thema!
Bericht weiter gelesen & dann nach Anleitung den Reset der H100 gemacht.
Danach gehts ohne Probleme.
Aber wie gesagt das betrifft nicht nur die erste Charge in den USA und Asien, sondern wie in meinem Fall auch einen aus Deutschland.

So Long...


----------

